# Grandin Road offering 40% off Halloween (including already discounted items)



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

That makes the AtmnosfearFX DVD's $11.40! And a 400 watt fog machine for $23.40. And still FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## Daddy-O (Jun 19, 2011)

Picked up two of them. Great price!


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not seeing free shipping. How are you getting that ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Pretty sure free shipping isn't part of this promo BobbyA. Someone posted a code from their email and I checked it out on a sample order and it doesn't give free shipping either. Free shipping was part of the 20% offer last week, and it gave me a slightly better deal than today's 40% off with shipping. Not by much so don't stress over it. 

I think the 20% off deal might have only been on select items though of which the DVDs were part of. The 40% is on all halloween so it could make a difference to someone.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

OK, I was wrong on the free shipping! GR's website promos free Halloween shipping at the front end but I guess it doesn't apply to other promotions.

Apologies to all.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Is there a code for this, because I'm not seeing 40% off everything?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kuroneko, the code is on GrandinRoad's home page on their website along with the details. Trick40 at checkout. Only 2 days. Everything Halloween.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like the free shipping applies to the costumes and accessories (which should also include the 40% with the code?) so if you like any of those, now is a good time to check them out, but delivery looks to be after halloween on the stuff I checked.


----------

